# Self Levellers Ardex and Mapei?



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

New construction and the flatwork contractor got over-confident and the 2500sf slab got away from him. Short story is that I've got two issues now resulting from non-flat floor.

1) Installing engineered wood (glue down) and need to flatten the floor. Will not be able to grind down high spots because concrete sub also messed up the placement on the radiant floor tubes and I don't trust that they are deep enough in certain spots. Not willing to risk grinding into one of them, so I've opted for a micro-topping instead.

2) One room is supposed to have stained concrete as a finish surface. HO isn't pleased with the rough patches that currently exist. Consequently, looking to install micro-topping there too.

I've got a choice between two products really. Ardex K-15 or Mapei Novoplan Easy....... Looking for the pros and cons to either. Novoplan is easier to find here and cheaper, especially when considering the shipping costs on the Ardex. Will both work as a residential wear surface?

Thanks guys.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ardex is a great product and I have nothing bad to say about it. If it's within the budget and available, you won't go wrong using it.

I use Novoplan Easy as my main go to SLC. It dries to 3200 psi after 7 days and 4000 psi after 28. That should be more than sufficient for most floor coverings. You can drop engineered flooring on it after 3 days.

Just remember regardless of what product you decide to use, you will need to prime the existing slab before pouring the SLC. Also, the existing slab needs to have been cured for at least 28 days before you can apply anything.

You should have no issues no matter what product you use....win-win! :clap:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, it's been cured for long enough. Good to here about both being a good product. 

Any ideas about using them as a final wear surface with stain and sealer?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Neither one is suitable for a wear surface.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

any ideas for an appropriate wear surface that will accomplish the same goal of resurfacing?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd call Ardex or others. That's not something that is typically done.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I'd call Ardex or others. That's not something that is typically done.


Yeah, i'd better give them a call. I've seen a few videos on concrete network detailing such an application, but they never indicate a brand of product name. They simply indicate that it is a micro-topping.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Cache said:


> Yeah, i'd better give them a call. I've seen a few videos on concrete network detailing such an application, but they never indicate a brand of product name. They simply indicate that it is a micro-topping.


A concrete resurfacing agent is what you are looking for.

Whether or not it can go over a self-leveling agent is another thing. And it's build-up capacity is minimal.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> A concrete resurfacing agent is what you are looking for.
> 
> Whether or not it can go over a self-leveling agent is another thing. And it's build-up capacity is minimal.


I'd bet Mapei and/or Ardex manufactures something like that. I'm not familiar enough with the product lines to say. I know both my Ardex and Mapei reps are really great guys and would be happy to help me with any questions. I guess the horse's mouth is the best route.


----------



## Jean-Marc (May 11, 2011)

I use Mapei usually and have the same glue in Mapei the Ultrabond or Lignobond. I am a Mapei fanatic, never had any issue about it.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks guys. Turns out Mapei's wearable concrete topper is called Ultratop. It is readily available here, so that is prob what I'll be using. And I'll be using the Novoplan for the leveling under the wood floor.


----------

